# Lost Itunes Files



## dj los (Jan 11, 2005)

I own a MAC G4, I recently had many songs saved in my library of i tunes and I selected ALL by accident and cleared them all and lost them ALL. I would like to know how to restore my computer to get my songs back. Thank you. Please e-mail me @ [email protected].


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, if the files are erased from the hard drive you will need to look into data recovery software like Data Rescue or VirtualLab Data Recovery.

If you only cleared the files from the list, but not from the hard drive you should be able to drag the folder with your music into iTunes.


----------

